# What bait for fishing @ Stanley Park alone the seawalls?



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

have seen ppl fishing there with some seaweed and worm-like stuffs as baits........but don't know exactly what those are and where to get?

went there ystday with shrimp/small fish and kept getting crabs...............


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

The worms were probably sandworms Nereis sp.

You can catch them yourself.

Doubtful they were using seaweed as bait - probably some sandworks hiding under the seaweed.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

do they sell sandworms at fishing store?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nope. Catch them at low tide. They use the seaweed to keep the worm moist and alive.

You can just use cut up shrimp as bait.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Four days ago there wasn't a spring or chum that wasn't biting. try a piece of pink wool! (Springs were running big at well over 5 kg. and larger) The seawall? early in the a.m. maybe; try salt water flies. I'm at the mouth of the Capilano or just upstream with everyone else! Wave!


----------

